# Sarms and AAS



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Run a couple AAS cycles, currently running Tbol only, standard 6 weeks followed by 3 weeks PCT.

End of the year will run a T Cycle.

My thought is to run Sarms while on PCT and in-between on the run up to the next cycle. Either MK677 or RAD140 basically to help keep the gains and repair)

Any reason why this would be a dumb idea? everything i have read suggests that Sarms would be perfect for this type of thing

thanks in advance,


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

I think mk677 is a good idea. I ran it solo for 6weeks after a heavy cycle and even put on a few lbs due to water. It's great stuff


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Eddias said:


> Run a couple AAS cycles, currently running Tbol only, standard 6 weeks followed by 3 weeks PCT.
> 
> End of the year will run a T Cycle.
> 
> ...


 It might not do any harm, but don't expect too much from it. What you read about these things don't always translate into what they claim.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Colin said:


> It might not do any harm, but don't expect too much from it. What you read about these things don't always translate into what they claim.


 thanks Colin, I had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

SARMs are the 'creatine-that-works' but not much more. Stack them any way you want, but dont expect more than a marginal boost, nothing remotely close to oral steroids or prohormones.


----------

